# kribs and rainbows?



## nilo (8 Feb 2008)

Does anyone know if kribs and large rainbow fish will get on with Amano shrimps or will they end up as shrimp cocktail?


----------



## Garuf (8 Feb 2008)

I had small rainbows with shrimp, once upon a blue moon.
Even small rainbows like mine, preacox, ate the whole job lot.


----------



## nilo (9 Feb 2008)

Ahh....o.k

Think i will leave the shrimps out of the equation then...

ta


----------



## Joecoral (9 Feb 2008)

i have neon dwarf rainbow (praecox) in my tank along with 6 amano shrimp, have done for several months with no shrimp casualties


----------



## nilo (9 Feb 2008)

hmmm im confused now, my rainbows are 5 inch Boesmani's . Might be a different story with them?


----------



## Ed Seeley (9 Feb 2008)

nilo said:
			
		

> hmmm im confused now, my rainbows are 5 inch Boesmani's . Might be a different story with them?



I think any fish that can fit the shrimp in their mouths will eat shrimp.  After all most of the fish we keep eat a diet of largely aquatic invertebrates in the wild.  So 5" fish with ordinary mouths will polish off every one they can catch I would imagine.


----------

